# Which test?



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Trying to pass the time waiting for otd...  

Which test do you recomend?  Digital/non digital?  Any particular brands?


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

I used the digital clearblue for my previous 2 cycles - this was there is no confusion over interpreting whether there are any lines or not - at least you get a clear result. 

Some ladies prefer not to incase it comes up with the dreaded words not pregnant but I figured that a single line is just as heartbreaking. 

Good luck with your current cycle. 

Love Pip


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks - and congratulations on your BFP


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Gribbie...

I would highly recommend first response if you're testing early ... these were the first tests that came up with a BFP for me.  They showed a faint positive at 6dp3dt (or 9 dpo) even when my highly sensitive 10 miu internet strips were showing a negative.  However, if you're testing around the time of OTD nothing beats seeing the words "Pregnant 1-2" in black and white.  

I would get one of both because if you get a positive you'll want to see the 2 lines too!  If you're anything like me and have been squinting at line tests for years praying for 2 lines to come up (but they never had!) then seeing the second line forming is just a fab fab fab feeling.

Best of luck to you and whatever you use I hope it's a BIG FAT POSITIVE


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Clear blue digitals are the best really - no squinting at lines!

But they are expensive and heartbreaking to see a -ve in words - so I would buy a First Response or Clearblue Non Digital and do that first - you can always do a digital after that if you want to see the magical words!!

Good luck!!    

p.s. I'm stalking you now Babydreams LOL


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks - funny enough I got some CBD at the weekend and First Response today (both -ve at the moment but it's only been 7 days since they were popped back so I knew I was pushing it testing today - OTD is a week today).


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gribbie:  Still loads of time for that - to turn to ++++++.  Lots of people don't get + results until just before or on OTD day.   


Kizzy:  We're both "working" really hard today I see!  At least I'm not stalking you for a change!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Gribbie - waaaay too early yet hunny   

Babydreams - work is sooooooooooooo boring LOL I'd rather be on FF


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm in work too - just can't concentrate.   

I only tested because I'm feeling sick and my boobs are changing but that might be all the hormones I'm on


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gribbie:  It's sooooo hard to concentrate on your 2ww at work.  I went back to work too.  No need to explain why you're testing early.. both Kizzy and I are both early testers.  I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

Awwww good luck!!!! 

I used First Response - mine was also negative 6/7 days past transfer but 3 days later became a bfp   


wishing you the best of luck xxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys - nice to know I'm not the only one   I'm torturing myself wondering "is it, isn't it" so I thought I would be no worse off if I tested early.  At least that way I can focus (kinda) on work for the rest of the day.  I will try to keep busy and test again middle of the week.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yep - I can't lecture on early testing - I've never been able to wait!!   

What day are you on now?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

CB Digital everytime, I tested  (on the same sample in the pot) with CB digital and FR- CB digital told me I was pregnant , FR didn't so I had to run to the clinic when they open begging for a BHCG, which was 267, I did complain to FR and they said sorry!!
Good Luck


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm - that's where I'm a bit confused   eggs came out 10am on Monday the 5th and were put back in 12pm on Sunday the 11th so that makes a 6 day transfer?  And where do I count sunday 11th - before transfer, post transfer, both?    so I'm 8dpt6dt, I think, maybe


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gribbie:  You are 8dp6dt - Sunday would be neither pre/post transfer ..!  Confusing I know!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well if you go by babydreams and me then you won't be testing TOO early LOL   

Don't want to make you be bad though   
I had a blood test 9dp5dt and it was 73, but I tested 4 times on the Wed 8dp5dt.

I used an internet cheapie = vv faint
Then a Boots own one = v faint
Then a Clearblue non digi = definite blue cross but still not dark
Then finally a Clearblue digi = pregnant 1-2 wks

BUT everyone is different in terms of when implantation occurs - I think mine was quite quick - 2 days after transfer.   

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

You're so lucky getting your answer so quickly!

I don't think my implantation happened too quickly - on thursday (15th) I had a rough day - migrane and feeling really cold so I wonder if that was implantation?  If so I've barely had time to start producing Hcg.  Today I've been feeling sick, shaky, not hungry at all (had to force myself to eat - not like me   ), boobs are sore and I think my areola are starting to grow (well one looks like it is), my nipples are very sensitive and I'm feeling tired.  Problem is all those hormones I'm on could be causing some/all of my symptoms - the joy of the 2ww!


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya i used the poun shop one , boots ones, first response and cb digital id say the best is the cb with the first response coming a close second x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

just to add i was an early tester with all my tx cycles 7dpt with all of them lol x good luck x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Gribbie - sounds promising hunny     

Two days after transfer I had the smallest spot of brown blood.
Then for the next two days I was so tired I could hardly move off sofa!
Had sore boobs, feeling icky, food aversions and craving food I don't usually eat, peeing in the night - that's why I tested early, was convinced I was - I had never had that feeling before, and I was right!    

I so hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Peeing - oh yes the peeing!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Even better    Another symptom which sounds like a bfp


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Good good!  Today I was definitely feeling shaky and strange - needing to eat to regulate my blood sugar but not wanting to eat. I sooooo hope it is going to be +ve!  We've had such a long wait to get here it would be perfect - if not then it's do it all over again and go even more


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Remember to come back and let us know!!

Praying you get a BFP!


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Will do - thanks for the support and encouragement


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

10dpt6dt today and still -ve    still a few days for things to change but I'm not feeling that optimistic.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh hon, hang in there.  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks    I don't mind going through it again but I do mind spending  the $$$   this go was free


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know - it's so expensive isn't it.  Well, I'm still keeping my  for you for this one but if not I hope that you're second time lucky.


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Well a little bit of news - I had some spotting yesterday (tiny amount and nothing since) and I'm feeling very bloated today with a permanent stitch under my ribs.  Now it could be nothing or it could have been very late implantation and some ohss


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Praying for you Gribbie


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks - a few days until otd


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Praying for you too


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

everything crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you all so much


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes unfortunately it was a BFN for me today at 14dpt    Will enjoy my holiday next week and start again in a month or two.


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gribbie:      So sorry hon. I hope that you enjoy your holiday though in spite of this - 2nd time could just be the charm


----------



## Gribbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry Gribbie   
enjoy your hols. x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

s


----------

